# Snapshots of your desktops



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2009)

This Just about qualifies as digital photography I could even use a webcam and take some photos. Anybody else got any snapshots of desktops?


----------



## Padcore (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

i couldn't do this the last time this came up

how do i do it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2009)

*Here's mine with side and top menus open.*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> i couldn't do this the last time this came up
> 
> how do i do it?



If in doubt you could draw us a representation of it using crayons and scan it in.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> If in doubt you could draw us a representation of it using crayons and scan it in.



 oh haha 

srsly - how the fuck do you do it?


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh haha
> 
> srsly - how the fuck do you do it?





Open "paint".
minimise it.
Shift plus "prtscrn" - top right of the keyboard.



open paint
"paste"
file, save as, "something.jpg"



open jpeg in something like microsoft office photo manager or irfanview or picasa and make it smaller and lower quality.
upload it somewhere.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh haha
> 
> srsly - how the fuck do you do it?



See now, on a Windows PC there's some jiggery pokery you can do with pressing a certain configuration of keys at the same time and it automatically takes a picture of your desktop. I don't know what that is though. I use http://www.skitch.com on my mac.

Then you would upload the picture to a serving place like http://www.imageshack.us. From there you would take the url of the photo (which will be something like http://www.imageshack.us/weirdonumbers/anotherbitofstuffhere.jpg and paste that in between the tags [ img ] and [/ img ] on here. You would take out the spaces inside the [ ] because it won't work otherwise.


----------



## Padcore (Mar 6, 2009)

Im on Mac - press cmnd-shift and 4, then drag the cross hairs across the desired bits you want to keep then vola, a wee thumbnail is produced on your desktop.

Then upload somewhere and post


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Open "paint".
> minimise it.
> Shift plus "prtscrn" - top right of the keyboard.
> 
> ...



oh good god

i really cannot be fucked


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

this is the picture i have, this will do


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2009)

See, you managed to post a picture, you can do that bit. All you need to do is press a couple of buttons first.

Pfft.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> See, you managed to post a picture, you can do that bit. All you need to do is press a couple of buttons first.
> 
> Pfft.



no point though, is there?  cos all this is about is showing what picture you have. and what shit icons you might have


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> no point though, is there?  cos all this is about is showing what picture you have. and what shit icons you might have


Icons have no place on the sophisticated desktop.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Icons have no place on the sophisticated desktop.



fuck off hippy


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fuck off hippy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 6, 2009)

I like to keep my desktop minimal. I have but 2 icons usually - the HD and Documents. Occasionally there is a third, if I have USB drive or External HD hooked up. The third icon in my picture, the one on the left, is Gary, my USB drive.

My icons are made out of lego.


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

fuck me that's big

you might want to consider resizing that


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

Vintage Paw said:


> My icons are made out of lego.



No

No, they can't be


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2009)

Mine is just a default pic of the earth and just 2 icon/shortcuts - I don't see the point in having them cluttering up the screen


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> fuck me that's big
> 
> you might want to consider resizing that



Maybe you could do it - seeing as you need the practice.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2009)

gentlegreen said:


> Maybe you could do it - seeing as you need the practice.



nah

still cannot be arsed i'm afraid


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2009)

this gets asked so often i have actually  got a collection of  wall papers here

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/wallpaper/

my current two desktops are


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 6, 2009)

Forkboy said:


> http://xs137.xs.to/xs137/09105/desktop703.jpg



gits:sac fan?


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 6, 2009)

Shippou-Chan said:


> gits:sac fan?




Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Voley (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## tiki (Mar 7, 2009)

*Route to old lighthouse SW Ireland*

edited


----------



## tiki (Mar 7, 2009)

ooops, something weird happened there.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## sojourner (Mar 7, 2009)

tiki said:


> edited



ooo i like that


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 7, 2009)

I have very few icons on my desktop. The wallpaper changes about once every month or so according to my mood. More often than not it's a painting from this site;
http://cgfa.dotsrc.org/

My favourite wallpaper of all time is Georg Flegel's Still Life With Stag Beetle. I come back to it again and again.

At the moment it's a scan of a Victorian soap label.
http://gosnell.org.uk/JohnGosnell/HaveNot/WindsorSoap.5.jpg


----------



## dervish (Mar 7, 2009)

Only installed the OS this morning, so I haven't finished fiddling with it yet.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 7, 2009)

well *that'* not what i was expecting


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 7, 2009)

sojourner said:


> No
> 
> No, they can't be



Post #4. Look. Yes they are.


----------



## Pie 1 (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## mitochondria (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Kanda (Mar 13, 2009)

But it's 1900x 1200


----------



## nicksonic (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## hiccup (Mar 13, 2009)

must tidy desktop...


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 13, 2009)

[


----------



## Badgers (Mar 13, 2009)

/icon fascist


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## metalguru (Jan 15, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>



I'm confused: what OS is that? Despite the Apple wallpaper, I don't recognise the main icon at bottom left.


----------



## hippogriff (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 15, 2012)

metalguru said:


> I'm confused: what OS is that? Despite the Apple wallpaper, I don't recognise the main icon at bottom left.



*KDE GUI, Wbar(Mac style dock) Lighthouse Pup 4.43 Gu2 Flavour Mac Style Desktop. Based on Puppy Linux with KDE GUI if that means anything outside of Linux community?*

http://www.lhpup.org/about.htm


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> /icon fascist



Badgers... forever the iconoclast


----------



## machine cat (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of icons either.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2012)

Mine is a bit cluttered too - the MOBO monitor actually sounded a temperature alarm the other week - almost certainly in error.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Jan 23, 2012)

Did bill gates actually state this?

Spacemonkey where did that space wallpaper come from ?


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a big fan of the Simple Desktops website.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 1, 2012)

Puppy Linux with Leica M2


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 7, 2012)

Yesterday discovered this Legacy OS version of Puppy Linux. It is based on KDE and has ShowFoto as its graphics editor. It is a bit tricky to set up. I found to make it stable for use on my PC I had to ditch the default GUI and useless sidebar and go for standard JWM Puppy Desktop look. DigiKam and ShowFoto are really useful.

http://puppylinux.org/wikka/LegacyOS


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 7, 2012)

My desktop is much the same as it was in post 53.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2012)

FWIW I didn't choose the wallpaper, but it was the least bad default option.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 9, 2012)

dp


----------



## albionism (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## newbie (Sep 28, 2012)

oops, that's a bit big


----------



## sim667 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ressurrecting and old thread eh?

I've never contributed..... this is my laptop, might do my desktop later


----------



## veracity (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## pinkychukkles (Sep 28, 2012)

newbie said:


> oops, that's a bit big


As minimal as it gets newbie, I salute it!


----------



## Firky (Sep 29, 2012)

pinkychukkles said:


> As minimal as it gets newbie, I salute it!


 
Two icons too many for my liking.


----------



## Firky (Sep 29, 2012)

lappy


----------



## stowpirate (Sep 30, 2012)

newbie said:


> View attachment 23506
> 
> oops, that's a bit big


 
What is the Sandboxed web browser ?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 30, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> What is the Sandboxed web browser ?


double strength condom against internet nasties


----------



## Quartz (Sep 30, 2012)

I've not bothered with desktop backgrounds in many years. I really don't see the point as my desktop is covered by open windows most of the time.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## tufty79 (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## langand (Oct 6, 2012)

Minimize all Windows so that your desktop is showing on your monitor. Now Click the print screen button and hold it for a minute. Open Paint and paste it and save your personal computer something jpg.


----------



## abe11825 (Oct 24, 2012)

Took picture the other day whilst travelling in the passenger seat. I keep my desktop icons hidden as they're too clumsy when I have personal photos as the desktop background.


----------

